
Show HN: Automatic Discovery for Let's Encrypt Certificate Monitoring - enigmabridge
https://keychest.net/register
======
watchdogtimer
A better link IMHO would be to the main page
([http://keychest.net](http://keychest.net)) to learn how the app works and
see how it compares to it's main competitor, letsmonitor.org

~~~
enigmabridge
I kind of hoped that the background video would be better than text
description. I try to think of the main reason for that but probably as we
believe the main difference is the quick server enrolment and ongoing
automation of that.

Still working on this - it's incredibly hard to reach out to people who need
this kind of tool.

------
bradknowles
Could we see a demo before we have to sign up? Some explanatory material abou
what the service is and how it works?

~~~
enigmabridge
Sure, sorry, I'm not quite sure how it should work here. The signup page has a
background video what the account looks like inside.

BTW: if you signup and want to remove your account later, just drop us a line
at support@enigmabridge.com .

Demo video: [https://vimeo.com/228584972](https://vimeo.com/228584972)

It is a cert expiry monitoring tool (but it does more thorough checks in
regular intervals as well). In terms of main features:

Spot Checks (no sign-up needed - you can test it at
[https://keychest.net](https://keychest.net) \- an instant feedback to get the
configuration of a new server right as quickly as possible. It will tell you
if your server uses the correct certificate, whether it sends a complete trust
chain, the HSTS configuration, or whether IPv6 works as expected (9-10 basic
tests to verify your config).

Server/domain enrolment - a) a server at a time (URL & port), b) bulk enrol
(50 servers at a time, one per line) c) "active domain" \- you set your domain
name, KeyChest will automatically discover and keep discovering all
servers/certs in all sub-domains.

Scanning & monitoring - DNS resolve, discovery of new certificates, direct
tests of servers (TLS handshakes) - intervals are described in the User Manual
inside your account.

Enterprise features (user management, internal networks, custom root certs,
independent scanners) are not available here.

